

Everybody thinks about garbage collection the wrong way - slackito
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2010/08/09/10047586.aspx

======
chipsy
I can't accept the "infinite memory" analogy. In a finite-memory system with
GC, you still have to be aware of the rules that mark memory as alive or dead,
so that you don't get leaks. A computer with infinite memory can leak as much
as it wants. It's an "implementation detail" with vastly different end-user
consequences.

